# Do ratings really really really matter, really?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So I have all 5 stars with the exception of four four stars 1/3 * and 1/2 *.

In my feedback after my most recent rating which was a 3-star the gist of the feedback was basically be quiet and don't talk so much it dropped my rating down to a 4.94

Now I find this interesting because my other low rating said I wasn't conversating enough! I find all of this extremely strange so my question is do ratings really really matter? I know that you will get deactivated if you had a 4.6

I also know there are people on here that have a 4.8 and say to not worry about the ratings at all for the most part my ratings are five stars but I do worry and yes to a certain degree I almost take it personally when I get a low rating! I know I hinted at asking this question before but how much do ratings really matter at the end of the day? I know that if I keep getting a lot of low ratings I will be screwed so can someone please fill me in here because it's strange I will get lots and lots of five-star ratings and then out of nowhere I will have happened what had happened to me today which is a 3-star out-of-the-blue surrounded by a force or two someone please help thank you


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Directly NO. As long as above 4.6.

Indirectly, yes. A driver who habitually gets down rated, is pissing of pax more than average. NOT that a driver should GAF about that in it's self... A pax that has a need to retaliate with 1* is much more likely to retaliate with a false complaint. This would be a concern if you want to quit on your own terms.

This is why many of us cancel Riders , who are already upset with the driver, at the very beginning anyway, because it's not the one star that we really care about--- its the higher odds of the passenger making a false complaint.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> So I have all 5 stars with the exception of four four stars 1/3 * and 1/2 *.
> 
> In my feedback after my most recent rating which was a 3-star the gist of the feedback was basically be quiet and don't talk so much it dropped my rating down to a 4.94
> 
> ...


You should be really proud of that 2*
I did over 10,000 rides before I got one...


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

You need to accept that Pax are both stupid and vengeful which means you will get various ratings for inexplicable reasons. Ignore them.

If you keep getting them and are hitting a 4.6 you need to take a more honest look at how you are treating pax and driving.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Just be polite. Hi. Bye. Have a nice day. If they want to talk, you'll know it by the following clues:
How long have you been driving for Uber?
Do you do this full time?
What's your other job?
Where are you from?
Has anyone ever puked in your car?
What's your craziest story?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

not really, but for less than $200 you can bring it back up yourself & i think they have a class you take for 50 if you get deactivated for it

put 400 on a friend or family memebers account, 100 minimum rides 5 star yourself & eat the vig uber takes

i wouldnt worry about it after so many rides it takes a lot to get to 4.6 every 100 or so rides 1 or 2 wont effect you & its pretty much guaraunteed, you cant please everyone

best thing is beat em to the punch, if its a short ride no cash tip just auto 1 star, they know what theyre doing at this point & dont deserve service & avoid riders rated under 4.8 on the lower tiers

xl, select, black tiers tip at a much higher rate they appreciate the service & know the deal, they dont mind paying a legal price & appreciate the costs & risks drivers take


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Just be polite. Hi. Bye. Have a nice day. If they want to talk, you'll know it by the following clues:
> How long have you been driving for Uber?
> Do you do this full time?
> What's your other job?
> ...


Trying to get a straight answer from Uber.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So I have all 5 stars with the exception of four four stars 1/3 * and 1/2 *.
> 
> In my feedback after my most recent rating which was a 3-star the gist of the feedback was basically be quiet and don't talk so much it dropped my rating down to a 4.94
> 
> ...


If you take pride in what you're doing and try to provide a good ride

There's no reason you should have to worry unless you actually drive dangerously

For me it's an ego thing I want the highest possible


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> If you take pride in what you're doing and try to provide a good ride
> 
> There's no reason you should have to worry unless you actually drive dangerously
> 
> For me it's an ego thing I want the highest possible


I'll give you all my 5 star ratings for all your earnings.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'll give you all my 5 star ratings for all your earnings.


I'll take all your 5 stars and all my earnings and you tip 10% of my earnings deal?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The highest earners on U/L are likely ruthless , and care nothing for their ratings . Eventually it all comes crashing down. Enough cancels, too many complaints . Bye bye. 

I’ve been 5 star for a few years . It doesn’t seem to matter. Lyft mistreats me worse and worse as the months go by. Instead of rewarding their top drivers , it’s almost as if they WANT me to quit. It’s a sad way to run a company .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> *Do ratings really really really matter, really?*


Let your ratings go... particularly below 4.6... then come back and give us an update.
Translation: yes yes yes, yes it matters... because of Big Brother Al.
(Gorithm)


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The highest earners on U/L are likely ruthless , and care nothing for their ratings . Eventually it all comes crashing down. Enough cancels, too many complaints . Bye bye.
> 
> I've been 5 star for a few years . It doesn't seem to matter. Lyft mistreats me worse and worse as the months go by. Instead of rewarding their top drivers , it's almost as if they WANT me to quit. It's a sad way to run a company .


_"it's almost as if they WANT me to quit. It's a sad way to run a company "_

actually it's genius ......
Lyft and Uber realized early in the game
the more they exploit drivers, lower earnings and eliminate incentives
the more drivers chauffeur Uber's clients for pennies and the more newbies sign up.

it almost like u all seek daddy Khosrowshahi's attention and approval

drivers are a very unusual bunch. Not much horse sense

Problem ain't Uber or Lyft


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

The guy who posted about ubers algorithm a couple of weeks ago showed it actually matters in the pings, but it is among many other variables. Also, some pax will cancel on lower rated drivers hoping to get a better driver. 

Other than those two points, if drivers like you, you will be getting more tips.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> but I do worry and yes to a certain degree I almost take it personally


Veteran, highly rated driver here. My best advice is simply this: don't work for the ratings and algorithm. Make the ratings and algorithm work for you.

The harder you try, the more awkward you will seem. Exceptional service is so refined that it is hard to notice, and that refinement is the true mark of a professional.

Smile and drive. Speak when spoken to.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> _"it's almost as if they WANT me to quit. It's a sad way to run a company "_
> 
> actually it's genius ......
> Lyft and Uber realized early in the game
> ...


Evil genius maybe lol ?. Still sad though . I'm interested to know if it really IS better for U/L to get new dummy drivers than to take care of a pro. A pro might decline more rides , but a new dummy can bum-out a pax with there inexperience or even accidentally kill the pax in an accident. Who costs U/L more ? Veterans or newbies ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

U/L cannot deactivate a driver for not accepting rides, what these do is throttle back your app.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Right now they don’t but I keep mine up anyway. A) it’s not hard to do. B) they may mean something at some point.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a pax twice today (fleetweek SF) I did not give a hoot about the drivers rating. Just cared they got me when I needed. Both drivers got 5s and a tip. 2nd driver was a 2 week old chevy blazer. Very nice; loaded too. 

1st driver was a prius, I didn't down rate for that. 

As a driver got my first 4 last week. Wasn't happy with that, but kinda new why. What really makes me angry is over 50% of my paxs don't even rate for some strange reason.........


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> as a pax twice today (fleetweek SF) I did not give a hoot about the drivers rating. Just cared they got me when I needed. Both drivers got 5s and a tip. 2nd driver was a 2 week old chevy blazer. Very nice; loaded too.
> 
> 1st driver was a prius, I didn't down rate for that.
> 
> As a driver got my first 4 last week. Wasn't happy with that, but kinda new why. What really makes me angry is over 50% of my paxs don't even rate for some strange reason.........


Half of the pax rating is a common figure on Uber. I hated that because it would take forever to recover from a bad rating . Lyft is much easier to maintain and more of the pax rate .


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

There are a couple of us, in my city, running only Lyft Black Luxury rides. Often, we end up standing side by side talking. One driver, who has the exact same make, color and model vehicles as mine, will get more pings despite me being on site longer. His AR and Rating are both higher the mine. Rolls of the dice? I don't think so. Ratings and AR do matter, in this case, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Ratings = Mind games. The only ratings that anyone should worry about are the passengers. As a means for screening out bad apples and creating a filter for Lyft. I keep it simple. One star or five stars.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Of course ratings matter to the algo.

I get a lot of airport trips, scheduled trips, longer trips, and new riders, because of my higher rating. Let your rating slip to the 4.75 range and see what happens to your trip quality.

This just makes common business sense. It's not voodoo. Send your highest rates drivers to your newest pax for the best initial experience, and to the longest and most profitable trips for the same reasons.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> U/L cannot deactivate a driver for not accepting rides, what these do is throttle back your app.


this is not true, i would be so throttled by now it would be ridiculous since 2016 my ar has been under 10% cr 30-50%, ive literally ignored 50,000+ requests, canceled thousands, cancel a handful a day, ignore dozens a day if im playing ghost car & turn x tier on, & a handful of xl onlys

EVERY pax who didnt go 10 miles and didnt cash tip have been given 1 stars, ive requested 100s of unmatch requests with support for almost 4 years

id be the first they would throttle

90+% of the algo closest driver wins periodt

are there exceptions of course

places like airports, events, lots of drivers within a half mile cuz commercial gps isnt 100% accurate or real time so gps collisions will occur & closest driver wont always get it, drivers who have destination filters active can jump the line other than that its pretty pointless to start determining who gets ride based on ratings, gender, etc.

they want fastest most frictionless if a 5 & a 4.3 is at the same spot sure, but if the 4.3 is a mile+ closer theyll still get the ride

I get the same amount of pings ive always got especially on the lower tiers & i only turn those on to play ghost car to degrade the system, rider thinks driver close nope doh, they want to spend all day trying to trick me into driving for free i can spend all day smoking bowls tricking pax into think a driver is 5+ minutes away & it ends up be 10+, or accepting then cancelling after a few min because i know i have a few cancels to play with lol

my app stays on 10 hours per day maximum allowed by law and i only accept rides during 3 or 4 of them

drivers are their frontline, they want treat work like a game its game on



TPAMB said:


> There are a couple of us, in my city, running only Lyft Black Luxury rides. Often, we end up standing side by side talking. One driver, who has the exact same make, color and model vehicles as mine, will get more pings despite me being on site longer. His AR and Rating are both higher the mine. Rolls of the dice? I don't think so. Ratings and AR do matter, in this case, at least in my opinion.


side to side key words
commercial gps isnt real time or 100% accurate, your signal strength could matter, among other things but yes thats where the algo will start to try and match whats best for riders although i bet its more give it to the driver who signed up at 25% instead of 20% or the driver not in line for a streak or bonus instead of the one who is, or newer nicer car instead of the older one, femal driver for female rider etc rather than ratings

if you were a mile closer according to gps it would go to you 9 outta 10 times, location has the most weight to the algo

why drivers would waste time side by side with their literal competition is beyond me, i guess at airport quese where theres no options but i never got why driver hang out at dunkin donuts ir mickey ds, hotels, & chat its supposed to be work



TPAMB said:


> There are a couple of us, in my city, running only Lyft Black Luxury rides. Often, we end up standing side by side talking. One driver, who has the exact same make, color and model vehicles as mine, will get more pings despite me being on site longer. His AR and Rating are both higher the mine. Rolls of the dice? I don't think so. Ratings and AR do matter, in this case, at least in my opinion.


side to side key words
commercial gps isnt real time or 100% accurate, your signal strength could matter, among other things but yes thats where the algo will start to try and match whats best for riders although i bet its more give it to the driver who signed up at 25% instead of 20% or the driver not in line for a streak or bonus instead of the one who is, or newer nicer car instead of the older one, femal driver for female rider etc rather than ratings

if you were a mile closer according to gps it would go to you 9 outta 10 times, location has the most weight to the algo

why drivers would waste time side by side with their literal competition is beyond me, i guess at airport quese where theres no options but i never got why driver hang out at dunkin donuts ir mickey ds, hotels, & chat its supposed to be work



TPAMB said:


> There are a couple of us, in my city, running only Lyft Black Luxury rides. Often, we end up standing side by side talking. One driver, who has the exact same make, color and model vehicles as mine, will get more pings despite me being on site longer. His AR and Rating are both higher the mine. Rolls of the dice? I don't think so. Ratings and AR do matter, in this case, at least in my opinion.


side to side key words
commercial gps isnt real time or 100% accurate, your signal strength could matter, among other things but yes thats where the algo will start to try and match whats best for riders although i bet its more give it to the driver who signed up at 25% instead of 20% or the driver not in line for a streak or bonus instead of the one who is, or newer nicer car instead of the older one, femal driver for female rider etc rather than ratings

if you were a mile closer according to gps it would go to you 9 outta 10 times, location has the most weight to the algo

why drivers would waste time side by side with their literal competition is beyond me, i guess at airport quese where theres no options but i never got why driver hang out at dunkin donuts ir mickey ds, hotels, & chat its supposed to be work

pretty sure uber lyft knows most ratings are spite at this point anyways a rider should only rate bad if they were raped, robbed, assaulted, hurt in accident, safety uber lyft can tell if the drivers speeding more than most or driving dangerous... but thats never the case

id think they want the 2018 model vs the 2007 model to get prioritized not the 4.9 over the 4.3 lol its all a game divide & conquer if you closest youll usually win


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

We end up usually at the end of the night (11 PM till 4 AM) both having the same prime fishing holes often ending up there as a pax destination. We are older, not having a younger mind set of kill or be killed, both make very good money and it's a respite from the 12 hour weekend nightly chase.

There are times when I get the ride and he doesn't and visa versa.

The rest of your suppositions may be valid.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You should be really proud of that 2*
> I did over 10,000 rides before I got one...


lol. Love the avatar though. He was a piece of work in deadwood.



Cold Fusion said:


> _"it's almost as if they WANT me to quit. It's a sad way to run a company "_
> 
> actually it's genius ......
> Lyft and Uber realized early in the game
> ...


What the ***..... I think the honeymoon is over.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Veteran, highly rated driver here. My best advice is simply this: don't work for the ratings and algorithm. Make the ratings and algorithm work for you.
> 
> The harder you try, the more awkward you will seem. Exceptional service is so refined that it is hard to notice, and that refinement is the true mark of a professional.
> 
> ...


How can this be 5.00 even if you have 2/4*?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DriverRI said:


> How can this be 5.00 even if you have 2/4*?


(498x5)+(2x4)= 2498 of 2500 possible.

2498/2500=.9992

.9992*5 = 4.996

Round that up to two decimal places byotch.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Here ya go....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Profit is what really really matters


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The negative feedback from passengers was actually quite helpful to me when I first started driving. I drive a stick, and in two weeks I got two complaints about "hard braking." I realized that it was actually me downshifting too aggressively and was jerking the car forward. I've been much more conscious about keeping the ride smooth and haven't had a problem since. Nobody wants to hear bad things about their driving, and god knows the world is full of ***holes who just 1-Star drivers for selfish reasons. But there are some gems to be mined from the garbage of bad ratings.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Trying to get a straight answer from Uber.


Straight answer from Uber??... Sadly that will never happen. And IF by chance you EVER get one please post proof of it here...


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

DexNex said:


> (498x5)+(2x4)= 2498 of 2500 possible.
> 
> 2498/2500=.9992
> 
> ...


How about them apples!! The system working in our favor.


----------

